# swap meet in Western Md.?



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I was talking with the Mayor the other night. I mentioned that we have 2 large parking garages next to a closed hospital within city limits that are being wasted.
The lights are on,(to keep criminals out), but nobody is home!
I mentioned that people that have stuff to sell would like to have a dry, lighted place to 'show' their stuff.
He agreed, and allowed me to set into motion a SWAP MEET for internal combustion vehicles, parts and services!
At this point, no dates are set.
This 'post' is to guage interest.
The garages are located on the Memorial Hospital campus in Cumberland, Md.
They are located 3/4 mile from Rt 68.
Is anyone willing to come here for an event like this? Set up fees are none to super cheap.
We may put out a flyer and sell add spaces 'cheap' to get customers.

Thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Good on you Cublover,and may your efforts/event grow in years to come


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Good on you Cublover,and may your efforts/event grow in years to come


Thanx.

I'm shooting for Feb or March, ya know, get a jump on the season. Too late right now. Deer season, then Christmas, then really crappy weather.

I've discovered that if you help them, they are willing to help you!
In this case, I'm helping them, they help me and they get 'helped' back!
If I can draw 500 people from all over to a site that they wish to 'rent out/ AKA, a former 350 bed Hospital with a Heli-port on the roof, someone MIGHT notice and be 'inspired' to do something with it!
At least I can 'showcase' the GARAGES!!


----------



## snowman17 (May 6, 2009)

You have my interest.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

snowman17 said:


> You have my interest.


Spread the word. I know people that commute further daily! Let's build something!


----------



## 49fergie (Feb 19, 2012)

im interested i need an engine and wheels for my ferguson


----------



## Ford650 (Mar 2, 2012)

Cublover,

You might mention the Western Maryland Steam Railroad ride between Cumberland and Frostburg as an added 'family attraction" for the event.

Jim in Indiana


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

This idea died due to lack of interest..


----------



## farmallpat (Feb 5, 2012)

Very good Idea !!! The place may be to small for a Big crowd.Plan on looking for a bigger space if it takes off


----------

